# Best Pricing for Trailer Tires?



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I bought mine at Home Depot/cheaper than Walmart=same tire.
Commercial page I think it was, and they delivered them free to the house.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Try this place. Good prices, selection and free delivery:

http://www.trailertiresandwheels.com/


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought my aluminum wheels through etrailer.
They didn't have the wheels with tires in stock, so I took the wheels to Tire Kingdom and had a pair of radial tires installed, mounted and balanced for $116.
The radial make a huge difference in smoothness and ride quality of the trailer. They also don't follow road grooves like the bias tires did


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

This is what it looks like now


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you even save enough money to justify buying online vs using a local tire or trailer shop? I try to use local shops for these kinds of things. If I have a blowout or a separated belt I don't have to mail the stupid thing back to warranty the tire. Plus it saves me a trip because I haven't found anyone online who balances trailer tires before shipping them.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree on the tires. That's why I didn't hesitate to buy the wheels on line. 
Bought the tires locally and had the mounting and balance done while I waited. Took all of 12 minutes.
Next month, I'll buy the spare wheel to match and have another tire mounted at Tire Kingdom. 

Etrailer has free shipping on orders over $99. Very pleasant to work with.


----------



## Tim Wilson (Dec 22, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I agree on the tires. That's why I didn't hesitate to buy the wheels on line.
> Bought the tires locally and had the mounting and balance done while I waited. Took all of 12 minutes.
> Next month, I'll buy the spare wheel to match and have another tire mounted at Tire Kingdom.
> 
> Etrailer has free shipping on orders over $99. Very pleasant to work with.


X2


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mike C said:


> This is what it looks like now
> View attachment 15608


I have the exact same rims. Got mine at etrailer.com.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

if I were to do it all over again, I'd buy 15" wheels with lower profile tires. I like that look better.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

I generally buy tires online and have the drop shipped to a friend who has a repair shop with tire changer. 

You can take a name brand tire that has a warranty issue or if you purchased the road hazard option to any shop that is authorized to sell the brand. They become your claim agent. You do not need to ship the tire back to the online vendor. Same as if you have a problem with a truck tire 3000 miles from home.

Yes, if you take a problematic tire to the local tire shop, they might be a bit put out since you didn't buy from them to begin with. But, they still have to address your warranty claim if they are an authorized vendor for that tire brand.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I also had my 12 x 530 tires balanced.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Can you even save enough money to justify buying online vs using a local tire or trailer shop? I try to use local shops for these kinds of things. If I have a blowout or a separated belt I don't have to mail the stupid thing back to warranty the tire. Plus it saves me a trip because I haven't found anyone online who balances trailer tires before shipping them.





I don't understand the "mind set" of on line shopping either !

I laugh at these people who go through all this,just to save $3

the shop down the street has what you need - that shop that employs people in your community,pays realestate taxes in your community,the shop that HAS WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK/SITTING ON A SHELF - BUT,you can save $3 buying on line,then you wait for 2 days for that item to arrive....

I don't get it ?

now - a gentleman stated,about taking that tire,in the event there's a problem with it - take the tire to the dealer that's down the street,the same dealer you DIDN'T buy the tire from,because he had it priced for $3 more than the price you got it for - have this dealer solve your warranty problem,on HIS time...there's a class move right there !

there's an old saying"

price alone will NOT provide a true comparison of value


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I love shopping local- but I recently bought 3 tires/rims and the local shop was charging $28 more for each tire/rim and he was going to have to order them - so I could not get them that day anyways- not to mention I had to drive over to his shop and I would have to drive over there again when he received the order. 
No-thanks. I went online and bought the same 3 tires/rims and had them shipped free to my house for $84 less than my local shop. Where I live- there are not many shops that carry trailer tires- so my experience may be different than yours. I also dont plan on taking them to my local shop should I have a problem. I will probably just buy another one to replace it. In my experience- it is better to replace one that goes bad than fool with fixing it.


----------

